# Screen scrambled when booting into fresh FreeBSD11 install



## orphansec (Jun 3, 2016)

hi, my screen is scattered with random pixilated gibberish when I reboot into my fresh FreeBSD11 install. During the installation it has HQ console graphics, but regular console on reboot. I've tried to enable vt() in /boot/loader.conf but still get pixilated screen after the boot menu. If someone could explain the difference between the installation kernel/settings and what is actually booted into after installation, I'll be well on my way. Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2016)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions

Please post issues with -CURRENT to the mailinglist.


----------



## orphansec (Jun 3, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
> 
> Please post issues with -CURRENT to the mailinglist.


Sorry SirDice


----------



## Gamafelix (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi, I've Just installed FreeBSD 11 on my dell laptop and I'm having the same issue.


----------

